# Nib Twh Bucyrus 495 Hf 1:50 Electric Mining Shovel



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $800.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Nov-03-2007 14:19:19 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

